# New GTR Nismo available colours!



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Why no Daytona Blue?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Because it's been done, it just screams look at me I've got a dba and because it's the slowest colour apart from shitanium.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Black for me


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

NISMO should be white! 

IMO.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The red one looks like the only one to suit the odd red line they've put around the car


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Not so sure about the red but do like th DMG.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hard to pick!, think white 1st


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

No no, its specifically being reserved for when they beat the 7min barrier in 2015! 
Hulk is blue, gundam is blue... Litcho's demo car is blue... Ahem.. Slowest? Lol


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

DMG looks lovely....a little like my Lambo Grigio colour! Chic and stunning:squintdan


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

White, obviously - it's a Nismo. Be like having a Blue Ferrari.

IMHO of course not that I will probably be able to run to one. Hoping it is GT3 money.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 for white on Nismo


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Aside from the colour choice, I'm just not feeling it at all.

Seems like a lot of hype for not a lot to me. Similar to the spec-v. What's the big deal? Still far rather spend the money and mod myself.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Aside from the colour choice, I'm just not feeling it at all.
> 
> Seems like a lot of hype for not a lot to me. Similar to the spec-v. What's the big deal? Still far rather spend the money and mod myself.


Adam have you not seen the big red stripe around the bottom? Its a big red stripe!!! How can you say that's not a lot?!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

The black one is absolutely stunning! Black and red = the best colour combo!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Would have loved to see a bayside blue and midnight purple ... Dark matte grey sounds a nice colour though !!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Aside from the colour choice, I'm just not feeling it at all.
> 
> Seems like a lot of hype for not a lot to me. Similar to the spec-v. What's the big deal? Still far rather spend the money and mod myself.


I am not sure I agree Adam, I realise a lot of these things are marketing, none of us is stupid BUT the significant bits are:

Turbos (derived from GT3 supposedly) which are a significant cost and improve things as you are well aware ;-)
Welding to body as well as bonding during build the make it stiffer (can't remember % but it should be significant)
Suspension - more akin to Iain setup
Anti Roll bars
Wheels - like them or not they are an upgrade and lighter
Lots of Carbon and aero - not cheap to develop nor, even if you buy Chinese Carbon bits, cheap to add on.
595 BHP (stage 2 ish) which a lot of people very happy with - with a warranty
Nismo Seats
Carbon spoiler
Red stripe = faster, much faster

It all adds up to a significant amount of change and add warranty into mix. It will be hyper rare in UK and the fact it is a new car and not modified I suspect the extra £40K it is looking (if Evo are to be believed) over the stock car that is well worth it. You could easily blow that sort of cash, mess up warranty and lose 50%+ of mod costs (which is a big consideration too surely) and get a car which is 'as good' in our eyes but would it, overall, be much cheaper? Evo have said £117,500 for the 'standard' model so £40K uplift.

Just my opinion but if that is the case I would have one over the competition in a heart beat (having to assess bank manager reaction) - we are in a free country so all can disagree!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Im with Rog on this!

Just means I have to wait to March 2015, gotta get some use out of the 370 nismo, before I get one as my second car! :thumbsup:














Like im going to wait till March 2015 before I put an order in!  

Anybody know when the first ones are due in the country? :clap:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Anybody know when the first ones are due in the country? :clap:


After the MY14 Standard Car - we should know in next couple of weeks when NMGB get it confirmed from Japan but I guess mid 2014 earliest as Japan/US get them first if follows usual. Plenty of time to play with the 370 and have your Nismo garage.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

From an investment point of view it makes much more sense. It will retain its value better and with warranty I can understand where you are coming from.

But, to me this should have been what the EBA car is anyway. If you list everything you have put down it is akin to the evolution of CBA to DBA in terms of a lot of small things.

The Nismo should be the base my14, with its three years of chassis, engine, interior and bodywork upgrades, just like the DBA was over the EBA but with a moderate price hike.

We are talking a 50% premium for this model. I think you are paying for the exclusivity, not the development, and even then histprically the spec-v couldn't carry that off. Have they announced the production numbers?

I am sorry to say it but the GTR is a victim of its own success. Nissan made the original too good and too cheap and the car won huge acclaim. 

Now they are taking small steps to push the car up to a different level price point wise and I'm not sure it can operate at that level. I don't mind the effort as it hugely bolsters the second hand market, but it seems to me like a continual post release correction of market position.

If you recall when the DBA came out, they kept saying the price had to go up because of the Yen, exchange rate was very much against them. Now the Yen has plummeted, where is the accompanying drop int he base price of the new cars?

Does no one else think this is all a bit off?

and I don't like the red stripe!

I would FAR rather put exclusivity money into a 991 GT3 RS than a 50% premium for a Nismo.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> From an investment point of view it makes much more sense. It will retain its value better and with warranty I can understand where you are coming from.
> 
> But, to me this should have been what the EBA car is anyway. If you list everything you have put down it is akin to the evolution of CBA to DBA in terms of a lot of small things.
> 
> ...


Also a very reasoned argument ;-) Disagree on GT3 as Nismo will be more rare plus I wouldn't buy a 911 (no reason purely irrational). Figures I believe at the moment for Nismo GT-R are 200 Worldwide per annum so around 20 for UK max (including demonstrators) so VERY rare. Who knows what actuals will be if they sell out? Year one will be big spike then tail off though as all R35s have been.

Agree on EBA but I suspect the change at the top delayed it a year?

All the rest of your points I agree with (and don't think you will find many dissenters). Let's wait and see on pricing (without being accused of having info when we don't) BUT I suspect that they couldn't justify a significant price hike with the minor changes and Yen drop back - that would make the MY14 a good buy especially on ex demo in six months. Again purely piecing together conjecture.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

DMG :bowdown1:

If the Nismo is the pinnacle of the GTR does this mean the MY16 (or whatever the last model will be) cannot be 600hp ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGyEmAS8ipM quick review


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

Red - it hides the tasteless go faster stripe


----------



## Barriemac (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree red looks awesome and hides the go faster stripe.


----------



## roketman (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to admitThere isn't a GT-R I don't like but I really do love the my13 blue


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Red because it hides the stripe too lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Would it kill them to offer it in yellow.:flame:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Would it kill them to offer it in yellow.:flame:


I think the target market is a bit small.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No they did a Nismo limited edition yellow 350Z and it sold like hotcakes!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

There is not a snowball in hells chance I would spend £120k on a car from Nissan given the customer service standards and aftercare that you get. I think anyone contemplating this should be sectioned. I would rather have a slower Porsche.


----------



## jerryr32 (Nov 16, 2013)

Black and red great combo !


----------



## Airbag (May 21, 2013)

AndyE14 said:


> There is not a snowball in hells chance I would spend £120k on a car from Nissan given the customer service standards and aftercare that you get. I think anyone contemplating this should be sectioned. I would rather have a slower Porsche.


And you think Porsche will be better? Really?!

Not in my experience.

And besides, while service across different Nissan dealers may vary across the country ( as it does with Porsche, big time) then the advantage with Nissan is that the independents like Litchfield and SVM offer a terrific service at lower cost.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well I'm flattered they liked Stealthzilla so much they chose to copy the finish for the Nismo. :smokin:
I will gladly accept one as payment for the inspiration. 

:chuckle:

Adam, I am frankly amazed that you are so negative about the Nismo. You have already spent at least as much on your car as the price differential of the Nismo over the 2014 base car, and as you admit, your residuals will be a fraction of the factory car.

Nismo did a lot of aero work on the car. 100kg of extra downforce with no drag penalty is not an easy thing to conjure up.
And yes of course 600hp is not a big deal, but bear in mind this is with all cats and a 3 year warranty.

You are right to bring up the SpecV, but only to show how much better the Nismo is. That car had no more power and really only CCM brakes and that lovely paint with which to try to justify the £125k price tag (which it clearly failed to as they were so hard to sell).

The Nismo in comparison, should have no problem selling its 200 units, at least for the first year.

Even those of us who can't afford one should be applauding it for continuing to shine the limelight on the GT-R and hopefully ensuring it will continue for many more years to come.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LiamGTR said:


> The red one looks like the only one to suit the odd red line they've put around the car


Red IS the only Real Clolour for the GTR ! all the rest are gay, black or bath tub white (again) 

C'mon Nissan if your gonna charge north of £100k give us some colour choice !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Aside from the colour choice, I'm just not feeling it at all.
> 
> Seems like a lot of hype for not a lot to me. Similar to the spec-v. What's the big deal? Still far rather spend the money and mod myself.


Nope. Sorry Dave and Rog, I am with Adam here.

What they NISMO (money making machine for Nissan) should do is produce a car with FAR better everything and sell it for the same or a less price. 

That way we would all GO MAD for one and they would sell the 200 items to US.

I think they will have egg on their faces as did Nissan with the stupidly priced Spec V; the only great thing about that car was the colour!!

When the GTR was being sold at £50 to £55k they doubled and a bit more the price for the Spec V, which wasn't significantly brilliant in any way except for the brakes, but most, if not all of us who use our cars the way they were designed to be used have upgraded the brakes and for a fraction of the CCB on the Spec V


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> What they NISMO (money making machine for Nissan) should do is produce a car with FAR better everything and sell it for the same or a less price.


Interesting business idea, produce a car that's noticeably more expensive to make and sell it for the same price or less.

Considering that the GT-R is already a performance bargain...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Interesting business idea, produce a car that's noticeably more expensive to make and sell it for the same price or less.
> 
> Considering that the GT-R is already a performance bargain...


Well you could argue that is what Nissan did with the GTR when released as they sold it err cheap and made the money on the running costs and that oh so important warranty etc 

Hence, I guess they want to recuperate the money at point of sale this time (and still charge a fortune for spare parts as it will have a Nismo badge on it !)

err how can it be "noticeably" more expensive to produce a car that is already produced ? I know they have seem welded it but the parts are all still produced on the same line and sent to the "Nismo" workshop


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Well you could argue that is what Nissan did with the GTR when released as they sold it err cheap and made the money on the running costs and that oh so important warranty etc
> 
> Hence, I guess they want to recuperate the money at point of sale this time (and still charge a fortune for spare parts as it will have a Nismo badge on it !)
> 
> err how can it be "noticeably" more expensive to produce a car that is already produced ? I know they have seem welded it but the parts are all still produced on the same line and sent to the "Nismo" workshop


Well for a start the front and rear bumpers are Carbon Fibre.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Well for a start the front and rear bumpers are Carbon Fibre.


And B Racing, Top Secret, HKS and others have been producing these since the cars birth back in 2007, in fact when I was in Japan in 2007 for the release of the R35 at the Tokyo Motor Show with the GTROC we went to half a dozen "tuning houses" and they were already redesigning the exhuast system for better flow ! (and sound)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Black all day long


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> And B Racing, Top Secret, HKS and others have been producing these since the cars birth back in 2007, in fact when I was in Japan in 2007 for the release of the R35 at the Tokyo Motor Show with the GTROC we went to half a dozen "tuning houses" and they were already redesigning the exhuast system for better flow ! (and sound)


Not sure what your point is.
You asked why it's more expensive and I gave Carbon Fibre bumpers instead of plastic ones as an example.



Not sure about the brands mentioned, but I expect Nissan/Nismo Carbon fibre will be rather nicely made and it does cost more than plastic.

Seen some of the UK available carbon fibre parts, quality was quite frankly shite.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ok, didn't realise it had carbon bumpers. That's a major component and costs a fair chunk to make.

100kg of downforce with no drag penalty is impressive, you are swaying me slightly here.

It is no question better value than the spec-v was, but still not for me.

Sure my mods will have lost their value, but they've also maintained the pleasure from my car over 18 months so far. I'd be bored with the Nismo by now and less likely to mod it to avoid crippling the value.

I really don't care about the warranty. While it's nice that they'll warrant 600bhp, in all probability, what are the chances of a 600bhp engine failure?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> ok, didn't realise it had carbon bumpers. That's a major component and costs a fair chunk to make.
> 
> 100kg of downforce with no drag penalty is impressive, you are swaying me slightly here.
> 
> ...


Nobody is trying to persuade you that the Nismo is right for you. As you say, you'd be bored of ANY standard car, whether it came with 600hp or 800hp. You get more enjoyment from knowing your car is being modded than you ever get from driving it, which is your prerogative. 

However, to claim that "it is a bit off" of Nismo to put this much effort into a pretty special model and selling it for a corresponding premium is very strange.

It might not float your boat, but that doesn't mean it isn't a laudable enterprise or good for the GT-R brand.
It's not supposed to sell in large quantities. We now live in an age of consumerism where exclusivity is everything and there are plenty of wealthy car nuts for whom £120k is verging on too cheap.

I hope enough of them buy the Nismo then rave about it to all their Lambo/Porsche/Ferrari owning mates to help Nissan justify the business case for continuing with the GT-R into the next generation and beyond.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Not sure what your point is.
> You asked why it's more expensive and I gave Carbon Fibre bumpers instead of plastic ones as an example.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rich

Yeah, but not to justify the stupendous £120k price tag being muted!

Have you seen Top Secret work ? Bloody brilliant.

The "UK" stuff is probably made in China LOL

Steve


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

David,

Sometimes your diatribe is written well enough for you to be a journalist.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> David,
> 
> Sometimes your diatribe is written well enough for you to be a journalist.


or a Trainee at least !!! LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> David,
> 
> Sometimes your diatribe is written well enough for you to be a journalist.


Hmm, you might be onto something there... :chuckle:

Personally, I can't afford the Nismo, but I love it and think it's a fantastic shot in the arm for the GT-R brand.

Put it this way, would you rather have a SpecV, Egoist or Track Pack? No, didn't think so...


----------



## betancje (Apr 6, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> I hope enough of them buy the Nismo then rave about it to all their Lambo/Porsche/Ferrari owning mates to help Nissan justify the business case for continuing with the GT-R into the next generation and beyond.


Exactly.
Many moons ago I used to do regular track days with fellow Ducati owners. Then a mate and I bought Suzuki GSXRs. Of course there was a year of piss take of the jap bikes compared to the Italian exotica. But then... The following year, a few more GSXRs filled the pits. And now, I reckon there are only a couple of Ducatis left among that group of guys. And it wasn't a cost issue for them (we all know you can spend A LOT of money on trick bits).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

betancje said:


> Exactly.
> Many moons ago I used to do regular track days with fellow Ducati owners. Then a mate and I bought Suzuki GSXRs. Of course there was a year of piss take of the jap bikes compared to the Italian exotica. But then... The following year, a few more GSXRs filled the pits. And now, I reckon there are only a couple of Ducatis left among that group of guys. And it wasn't a cost issue for them (we all know you can spend A LOT of money on trick bits).


But NOT £55+k worth - no matter how you cut it !! 

Get a regular GTR and spend say £20k(if you want) on it and it will be "special" and you are quids in and not fooled into the marketing Hype !! :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

A 30k 09 with a £500 tune is stil going to be 95% of the experience and the speed of the nismo.

Downforce is great but I still think Nissan are pulling a fast one. We aren't talking challenge straddle here. It's still a Nissan.

Just feels like they are ripping people off - and where's the exchange rate price drop?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> A 30k 09 with a £500 tune is stil going to be 95% of the experience and the speed of the nismo.
> 
> Downforce is great but I still think Nissan are pulling a fast one. We aren't talking challenge straddle here. It's still a Nissan.
> 
> Just feels like they are ripping people off - and where's the exchange rate price drop?


Do you honestly think used verses new is a fair comparison?

If so, I'd expect you've never bought a new or nearly new car when an older one is 95% of the experience, even for general running about.


----------



## betancje (Apr 6, 2012)

My point is that if Lambo/Ferrari owners experience just how good a GTR is, they would get one. And one of the few ways to reach that type of customer is to price the product up into their range.
Now, whether enthusiasts want that crowd owning GTRs is a different matter, but it would help Nissan keep the product going.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

betancje said:


> My point is that if Lambo/Ferrari owners experience just how good a GTR is, they would get one. And one of the few ways to reach that type of customer is to price the product up into their range.
> Now, whether enthusiasts want that crowd owning GTRs is a different matter, but it would help Nissan keep the product going.


What our beloved Nissan should do to keep it's (us) fans happy is not to rip our Testicals off by trying to pull the wool over our eyes with a car that really isn't worth over £100k when most of us have a car that is equal to or better than the performance of the so called "new" Nismo GTR !!!

C'mon Nissan (Nismo) wake up and smell the coffee, we are not total fools !!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would suggest Nissan look at the aftermarket scene and see lots of cars modified outside the original design parameters with no warranty, that come sale time are worth a small faction of what is spent to tweak them.

Compared to an official and exclusive model they only want to sell in small numbers (so not to all of us) I doubt they think there is much target market overlap.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> A 30k 09 with a £500 tune is stil going to be 95% of the experience and the speed of the nismo.
> 
> Downforce is great but I still think Nissan are pulling a fast one. We aren't talking challenge straddle here. It's still a Nissan.
> 
> Just feels like they are ripping people off - and where's the exchange rate price drop?


So what you're saying is, basically, you agree with Steve.

I think that says it all. :chuckle:

As I tire of saying, it's not a mainstream model, it certainly isn't for you (a modding addict), it is good for the GT-R brand, unlike a lot of blind alleys the GT-R team previously wasted a good deal of resource on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> So what you're saying is, basically, you agree with Steve.
> 
> I think that says it all. :chuckle:
> 
> As I tire of saying, it's not a mainstream model, it certainly isn't for you (a modding addict), it is good for the GT-R brand, unlike a lot of blind alleys the GT-R team previously wasted a good deal of resource on.


Hey see there are more sensible people as well as me out there David !!!

Blind Alleys ? Nope, I have my eyes wide open to the amount of money and resource wasted on ALL the err other GTR derivatives, track pack, blue colour, err boot strap err oh different wheels and a few bhp more etc .RIDICULOUSE!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Do you honestly think used verses new is a fair comparison?
> 
> If so, I'd expect you've never bought a new or nearly new car when an older one is 95% of the experience, even for general running about.


You have a valid point, but I was taking it to an extreme and also highlighting that if I were in the market for new, I'd be bothered by the continual price hike for seemingly little reason.

I used the 30k second hand example as it's the most extreme case to highlight my point.

If we consider new, then 78k of a 550bhp my14 is more like 98% of the experience.

What I am saying is that Nissan seems to think it's ferrari, charging 50% premium for a special edition because of development and parts. It may have carbon and aero improvements, but the initial car has carbon and amazing aero too, so where do they figure on a 50% price hike?

IT ONLY comes down to marketing and what they think the market will support for a special run. It has nothing to do with what's on the car and everything to do with the perceived specialness/exclusivity.

My only point is that I think Nissan are way off the mark, as they proved with the spec-v, in thinking they have the type of brand to support this kind of rare edition.

We aren't talking about a hand made limited production supercar, we are talking about a mass produced budget supercar.

To me the Nismo should be sold and priced like the track pack, which is exactly what it is - a track special - nothing more.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> You have a valid point, but I was taking it to an extreme and also highlighting that if I were in the market for new, I'd be bothered by the continual price hike for seemingly little reason.
> 
> I used the 30k second hand example as it's the most extreme case to highlight my point.
> 
> ...


Here Here !!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I do see where you are coming from there Adam, but I just think limited appeal doesn't bother them.

I was personally hoping for things like Carbon brakes etc...
Reading the EVO drive of it the brakes are stock. 
Having personally run the Alcon Superkit (iron not carbon) there is a noticable difference in how good they are. Why on earth wouldn't they upgrade the brakes if chasing a spectacular lap time at the ring!

With things like that I would have been interested. Now less so.

The target sales for the NISMO are very low.
If 90% of GT-R owners think it's too much cash for too little extra I'm not sure Nissan will care.

It's a Halo product and they only need to sell a very small number. More important is all the rave reviews like EVO saying it's a bargain at £117k. It's a good boost to the GT-R image for a car that's already coming up to 6 years old and getting close to an £80k price tag in stock form.

I really like it, but I'm dissapointed they've not made it a "full McCoy GT-R" in a best of the best way.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm a bit shocked by the bargain at £117k comments.

Given the 98% experience of the MY14 (which is a guess) then bargain must surely be a relative term.

It's a bargain next to the much more expensive scalps it can claim, but so is the myXX, it's a rip off compared to the myXX.

I've not read the evo review yet, but I'd be surprised if they can find enough roads to really feel the benefit of the extras over the stock car.

Aero is high speed dependent. You won't feel the extra 100kg of downforce unless you are on a fast enough bend to enable it to happen. Other than that we are talking about stiffness changes, laggier turbos and 9% more top end power.

I guess I am being complacenet as I still believe that a relatively cheaply modded car would eat it for breakfast and obtain better reviews. Your money is therefore going to intangibles like warranty and exclusivity/image, neither of which appeals to me.

The GTR is a tool, an excellent one at that. I don't care if it's popular, if it is, it's because it's very very good at what it does. Paying to be the only person who has something is just a reminder of some of the more disappointing traits of humanity.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I'm a bit shocked by the bargain at £117k comments.
> 
> Given the 98% experience of the MY14 (which is a guess) then bargain must surely be a relative term.
> 
> ...


Agian, here here !!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Paying to be the only person who has something is just a reminder of some of the more disappointing traits of humanity.


I agree, but it's popular enough that a whole industry has grown up supplying it.

Look at the daft "Twisted" Defenders, based on a farm vehicle and costing £50,000+ with modifications. Not to mention all the KHAN shocking Range Rovers and Sports... 

At least the NISMO GT-R has some extra function it's form.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I think its a bit of a wasted opportunity, I mean imagine the buzz that they would have generated with a forged 750bhp with at very least something like alcons and perhaps ceramic brakes....

Then £115k+ would be universally seen as worth it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

borat52 said:


> I think its a bit of a wasted opportunity, I mean imagine the buzz that they would have generated with a forged 750bhp with at very least something like alcons and perhaps ceramic brakes....
> 
> Then £115k+ would be universally seen as worth it.


Just seriously think what sort of car you could turn a £50k GTR into for £100k

I am sure SVM (who hold the record for the fastest GTR) and Iain L could make you a 1000bhp monster for that sort of money - There you go TOTAL EXCLUSIVITY!!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> I am sure SVM (who hold the record for the fastest GTR) and Iain L could make you a 1000bhp monster for that sort of money - There you go TOTAL EXCLUSIVITY!!!!


And only worth a fraction come resale, horses for courses Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

matt j said:


> And only worth a fraction come resale, horses for courses Steve


Yep and my horse is faster than the £100k+ Nismo horse !!! LOL

Which after all is what is it all about isn't it ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> Just seriously think what sort of car you could turn a £50k GTR into for £100k
> 
> I am sure SVM (who hold the record for the fastest GTR) and Iain L could make you a 1000bhp monster for that sort of money - There you go TOTAL EXCLUSIVITY!!!!


1. SVM don't hold the record for the fastest GTR,
2. It wouldn't be exclusive - there quite a few monster GTRs flying around.

Matt,

You mention resale. I've already stated that I think the price is for the exclusivity, not the advances, if you agree is up to you, but, we have one example of resale of an exclusive GTR, the spec v currently on the second hand market, and no one wants to pay for it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Just seriously think what sort of car you could turn a £50k GTR into for £100k
> 
> I am sure SVM (who hold the record for the fastest GTR) and Iain L could make you a 1000bhp monster for that sort of money - There you go TOTAL EXCLUSIVITY!!!!


Where can I get a new GT-R for £50k?
What 3 year manufactures warranty will that 1000bhp monster be backed by? :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Matt,
> 
> You mention resale. I've already stated that I think the price is for the exclusivity, not the advances, if you agree is up to you, but, we have one example of resale of an exclusive GTR, the spec v currently on the second hand market, and no one wants to pay for it.


I agree Adam, but I do see the Nismo as a continuation of the 400R & Z-Tune theme more so than the Spec-V though which have historically commanded a higher resale price. The Spec-V just seems a flop to me from both marketing and sales; similarly, an SVM (any named tuner) car having had £40K pumped into it won't see similar resale value in my opinion having seen some cars for sale.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

But the the 400R and certainly the Z tune were far removed from the standard Skylines.

The Z tune was stroked (and bored?) to 2.8l and from my limited knowledge was something like 500bhp with enhanced suspension and brakes.

What we see with the Nismo R35 is essentially a standard GTR with a few very light tuning tweaks, suspension revisions and some aero.

It's just not 'special' enough to warrant being a 'special' GTR in my mind.

As I said previously, with such a good base model I'd expect a forged 750bhp with some better brakes from a collectable R35.

With regards to modding, you could probably get an EVO to scalp a GTR on the track for about £25k, the value element is not really the question for these special editions, but they need to actually be special.

I mean if you bought a Nismo and someone walked up to you and asked you the difference between a standard R35 and the Nismo then the first thing that came to your mind may well be the red stripes.

Not true of the 400R or Z tune.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> 1. SVM don't hold the record for the fastest GTR,
> 
> 2. It wouldn't be exclusive - there quite a few monster GTRs flying around.
> 
> ...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> errr to point number 1
> 
> Video: the world's fastest R35 GT-R - from Telford - PistonHeads


That was over 18 months ago Steve.
It's been beaten since then.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, well someone hd better tell PH

Still a good vid tho


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe Top Gear can tell pistonheads!

Switzer GT-R hits 250mph - BBC Top Gear


----------



## BEN11E (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive had my name on the waiting list since the summer for one of these and its now getting close to putting a deposit down to own the first Nismo to come into the country next September. But at £125k for the standard car i'm beginning to wonder myself if its worth the extra? What I really want to know is if there is actually any demand for this car? Does anyone else know if there are many buyers on the waiting list or genuinely looking to buy one of these cars or is it just me?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

BEN11E said:


> Ive had my name on the waiting list since the summer for one of these and its now getting close to putting a deposit down to own the first Nismo to come into the country next September. But at £125k for the standard car i'm beginning to wonder myself if its worth the extra? What I really want to know is if there is actually any demand for this car? Does anyone else know if there are many buyers on the waiting list or genuinely looking to buy one of these cars or is it just me?


To be honest I'm not sure there is any way of finding out currently.

I was keen and the dealer said they'd had a few enquirys.
But there is no definitive spec and price yet.
As we all know, more people will aks than buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

CT17 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure there is any way of finding out currently.
> 
> I was keen and the dealer said they'd had a few enquirys.
> But there is no definitive spec and price yet.
> As we all know, more people will aks than buy.



W have had a fair number of enquires down here at London West for the New Nismo.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

London West GTR said:


> W have had a fair number of enquires down here at London West for the New Nismo.


That's my point though George. (Same person as LEAF-forum?)
Until people have stuck a £5,000+ deposit down it's difficult to know who is serious.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure there is any way of finding out currently.
> 
> I was keen and the dealer said they'd had a few enquirys.
> But there is no definitive spec and price yet.
> As we all know, more people will aks than buy.


and run away when the price goes to over £125k !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

CT17 said:


> That's my point though George. (Same person as LEAF-forum?)
> Until people have stuck a £5,000+ deposit down it's difficult to know who is serious.


yes! True but im sure there are going to be a select number of people that will buy one becasue its: infrequent, uncomparable & uncommon


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> and run away when the price goes to over £125k !!!


Nobody seems to actually know the price yet! 

Anyone actuall know the prices and option of an MY14 and a NISMO?
Not released yet as far as I know.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

London West GTR said:


> yes! True but im sure there are going to be a select number of people that will buy one becasue its: infrequent, uncomparable & uncommon


I agree 100%.
But with no offical orders placed yet, just expressions on interest and enquirys it's impossible to see how popular they will actually be.

I half expect them to bring a new kind of customer to the GT-R brand.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

London West GTR said:


> W have had a fair number of enquires down here at London West for the New Nismo.


That's probably true, but we'd hardly expect a dealer to say any different :chuckle:

I can see it being a flop, which is unfortunate, as it represents a missed opportunity. I can't see how it will pull in customers from other manufacturers when it looks so Halfords around the back end. Carbon does not necessarily look good. It needs to be the right shape, as well as satisfying the aero targets.


----------



## BEN11E (Feb 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure there is any way of finding out currently.
> 
> I was keen and the dealer said they'd had a few enquirys.
> But there is no definitive spec and price yet.
> As we all know, more people will aks than buy.


They called me today and 'unofficially but officially' confirmed that it will be £125k! Said they had a lot of interest and are expecting around 60 to come to Europe. 

I love the MY12 GTR I have now and love the look of the Nismo but I dont like the risk of the potential loss on the car! But if I knew the demand was high I would be more confident to deposit.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

BEN11E said:


> They called me today and 'unofficially but officially' confirmed that it will be £125k! Said they had a lot of interest and are expecting around 60 to come to Europe.
> 
> I love the MY12 GTR I have now and love the look of the Nismo but I dont like the risk of the potential loss on the car! But if I knew the demand was high I would be more confident to deposit.


Which version of the nismo?

The full blown Track car or the Nismo light as I like to call the road going version!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

OK just had it confirmed that the baseline car is 125k.









Costing for the Nurburg pack not available yet.



Red is not one of the colours for the Nismo version and if you want the stealth grey paint its a £2500 premium!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

BEN11E said:


> I love the MY12 GTR I have now and love the look of the Nismo but I dont like the risk of the potential loss on the car! But if I knew the demand was high I would be more confident to deposit.


Why is demand such a concern?
Low demand would mean your one would be even more rare. 

If it's a concern over depreciation and retained value, the MY12 will probably drop to £50k after three years. A loss of £25k over three years.

I can't see how on earth a £125k Nissan is going to be better than that, it's got to be significantly worse. At three years old I'd be surprised if it's worth £20k or so over the stock car at £70k. So figure depreciation of double at least. £50k in three years maybe?

Plus we don't know if Nissan/NISMO will have another crack at a final super edition GT-R when they stop making the R35 and prepare for the R36...

The NISMO is not something you buy if you worry about retained value IMO.
It's a car you buy and pay a premium for because it's rare and better than a stock one (but not a tuned one possibly).

I'd even have reservations on tracking one in case it got bumped with those carbon fibre bumpers. MY14 makes more sense to use it hard.

So does that make it the quickest stock GT-R, perfect for showing off at shows and cleaning?_ This is what bothers me personally, not what it's for surely?_


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Well the dealer confirmed base price of £125K. While I love my 2012 GTR I am struggling to come to terms with an extra 50k to buy the Nismo. Had it been the suggested 100K when I first inquired I do think I would have taken the plunge. 

I am sure the Nismo is a great car but then so is my current car. I would have like to have seen a bit more of a difference for my 50K. When you quote the difference between the stock to Nismo it falls short of the difference between the stock 34 and the z tune. I just wish they had gone even further with it and they would have got my money. 

So I guess my opinion is not how much they are charging for a Nissan, more that I wish it was more extreme.

I do think that for what the car is I personally think its overpriced. Had it been a bit more "special" then I'd be more than happy to order.

Oh and I hate that red stripes, cheapens the carbon.

So for me the Nismo is a disappointment as I had been eagerly awaiting its launch. The look didn't grab me at first and now the price has not helped. 

Ally


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Price aside, am I the only one who thinks the back end is hideous?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Price aside, am I the only one who thinks the back end is hideous?


I'm with you there Adam, it just looks like it's trying way too hard. I think it's the SpecV revisited and will go the same way. No way would I pay £125K for a Nissan.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Price aside, am I the only one who thinks the back end is hideous?


Its a bit fussy and I never liked those exhausts. The red looks awful.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys, it's all hideous, trying to rip us off to the tune of £50+k for what ??

Nismo Nissan need toget a grip on reality and provide either something really extreme or just stop putting the price up a lot for a little gain !!


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Steve, 

Stop beating about the bush and tell us what you really think. :chuckle:




Steve said:


> Guys, it's all hideous, trying to rip us off to the tune of £50+k for what ??
> 
> Nismo Nissan need toget a grip on reality and provide either something really extreme or just stop putting the price up a lot for a little gain !!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, I must say what I mean and mean what I say ! LOL


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

At £125k and without some of the toys I am out....possibly take the risk and it will hold its value but my current car is as quick (not with nice suspension etc) and no owes me nothing as has done her depreciating.

So.....now to talk to Iain about Plan B as I figure if you invest half what you would have lost in depreciation in year one it could create a fun car ;-) Watch this space......


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> At £125k and without some of the toys I am out....possibly take the risk and it will hold its value but my current car is as quick (not with nice suspension etc) and no owes me nothing as has done her depreciating.
> 
> So.....now to talk to Iain about Plan B as I figure if you invest half what you would have lost in depreciation in year one it could create a fun car ;-) Watch this space......


Rog, you need to work out the difference in pulling power between the two cars. I do not mean BHP or torque pulling, I mean the real pulling power that could interest you more.

Your car with internals done to warp 9 still is a R35GT-R, whilst a Nismo GT-R is warp 7 but will look like the new Starship compared with the Thunderbirds one - which will have the more pulling power?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

With women? Don't waste your time even starting with a Nissan unless your thing is men and young boys.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

+1 What he said ^ lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> With women? Don't waste your time even starting with a Nissan unless your thing is men and young boys.


:chuckle:Truest words ever spoken!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> With women? Don't waste your time even starting with a Nissan unless your thing is men and young boys.


It only takes one hot petrol head ;-)


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> With women? Don't waste your time even starting with a Nissan unless your thing is men and young boys.


Rog did get a date with a very cute (female) Audi technician after she sat in his R35 on the GTROC stand at The Autosport Show.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Rog, you need to work out the difference in pulling power between the two cars. I do not mean BHP or torque pulling, I mean the real pulling power that could interest you more.
> 
> Your car with internals done to warp 9 still is a R35GT-R, whilst a Nismo GT-R is warp 7 but will look like the new Starship compared with the Thunderbirds one - which will have the more pulling power?


Nah, don't follow the hype John

C'mon you and I have both been around cars and the tuning industry long enough to know when we are having our pants pulled down adn being shafted from behind !!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are we talking £125k + track pack for the 'ring spec?

Holy hell that's a lot for any Nissan!


Yes, the rear bumper and exhausts are my least liked parts.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Think I've done this to death - IT JUST AINT WORTH IT. Full stop, period etc !!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't believe I'm saying it but Red for moi!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Think I've done this to death - IT JUST AINT WORTH IT. Full stop, period etc !!!


Think I missed it the first 999 times... :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

By the time the Nismo car is actually available for sale the tuning companies will have copies of all the panels, exhausts and rear wing. You will be able to add them to your current car for about 8K and to most it will look just like a Nismo and if you have a Stage 4 will probably be as quick.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

barry P. said:


> By the time the Nismo car is actually available for sale the tuning companies will have copies of all the panels, exhausts and rear wing. You will be able to add them to your current car for about 8K and to most it will look just like a Nismo and if you have a Stage 4 will probably be as quick.


Again, this is what I have been saying all along!!! And when we were in Japan for the launch of the GT-R in 2007, the tuning houses were already making parts for the newly released car BEFORE it had been released!!! 

I love the Japanese!!! (but not Mr Rip Off Nissan / Nismo)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve, you're like a bloody Parrot, give it a rest:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Steve said:


> Again, this is what I have been saying all along!!! And when we were in Japan for the launch of the GT-R in 2007, the tuning houses were already making parts for the newly released car BEFORE it had been released!!!
> 
> I love the Japanese!!! (but not Mr Rip Off Nissan / Nismo)


Parrot :bowdown1:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve, can you clarify something for me please..

Is the Nismo GT-R worth it as I am getting a confused message from you


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Steve, can you clarify something for me please..
> 
> Is the Nismo GT-R worth it as I am getting a confused message from you


Let him finish his beakfull of Trill and he'll answer you shortly.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Steve, can you clarify something for me please..
> 
> Is the Nismo GT-R worth it as I am getting a confused message from you


Hi John

I'll do some more research and get back to you on that !:runaway::bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There's a Nismo GTR?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> There's a Nismo GTR?


With the prices they are quoting there may well be one or two in the country!

Sorry Nissan, Nismo, think you dropped the ball on this! Priced yourselves well out of the market!

With badged cars like the following around the price is "not" right! 

Ferrari 458 Italia £121,990 2010 8500 miles (with carbon ceramic brakes!!)
Porsche 911 GT3 2dr PDK 3.8 2013 £ 100,540 10 Miles

Crud even Aston DBS, Lambo Murc, Gallardo's and MP4-12c's are available for less than 125k with less than 3000 on the clock!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

125k and that's the bottom of the line? No addons? 

Have to agree, It's too much money.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

FFS, comparing new to used is pointless.

Some people seem to be taking this car and its pricing as a personal insult! If it's too expensive for you (as it is for me) then don't buy it!
Stop wasting internet space slagging off Nismo for developing it. 
Do you want the GT-R to succeed as a brand or not? Trust me, the way forward isn't to start discounting them.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

^ agreed, let NISMO do all the research it wants, then the "tuners" can copy it for a fraction of the price, so us mere mortals that cant afford it, can at least enjoy the same feeling...

besides, 200 x 50,000 (retail of course) = 10,000,000 - which is some serious dough. even if you take out wages and development costs, Say 1 million? 
9 million gross profit isn't bad from a "special" 

and I reckon they did a lot of research to come up with the reason they will make 200, as that is probably the most they think they can sell...
after all, Nissan/Nismo is a business first and foremost.

I say good on them. if you don't like it, don't buy it...

to those that do buy, I wanna see it in the flesh and on track and not in a bloody garage.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys, David & co, you are missing the point totally!!!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Im not sure the red striping works for me, I personally find it a little tacky/cheap looking

When I think of Nismo, I think R34 GTR Z Tune, what they did to the 34 is really the level of detail and development they should have went to with the R35, instead they are charging a heck of a lot of money for the badge again. 


If I had this kind of money to spend on a car i'd buy an R34 GTR Z Tune, increase my budget a bit and get an 09 Stage 4 to go with it!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is this official pricing and paint options for MY14 provided to us by NMGB.

2014 and Nismo pricing announced

Nothing on Nismo packs yet but good pricing (no massive increase on current year) for MY14 GT-R and no extra on paint and free servicing if you order before Jan!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

2014 and Nismo pricing announcedGT-R | Roger_Burgess | December 17, 2013 14:37 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nissan have just released more details and official pricing for both the MY14 car and the Nismo variant.

The NISMO is priced at £125,000. Any customer wishing to purchase a GT-R NISMO should contact their local NHPC to place a pre order ***8211; pre order deposit is £5,000.

This will secure your place in the queue with the start of sales which is anticipated for September 2014. In the New Year Nissan will contact all pre order customers and provide pack options and costs, at this point you will confirm colour choice and options and the vehicle will go into production. If you wish to cancel at this point you are free to do so but after production is fixed cancellations will not be possible.

MY14 GT-R is priced at £77,995. Nissan are also introducing a three tier metallic paint pricing structure:

Solid is FOC (Red)

Standard metallic is £850 (Pearl Black, Storm White, Daytona Blue, and Gun Metallic)

Special metallic is £1,750 (Vermillion Red and Ultimate Silver).

Nissan are also offering free standard metallic paint and 3 years servicing for any order placed before the 31st January 2014.

MY14 Demonstrators should be with the network in mid to late Jan 2014. The first European showing of GT-R NISMO is scheduled for Geneva Motor show, and its UK debut will be at Goodwood Festival of Speed in June.

Shall I say what I think ??? No, I think you already know !! Your avin a larff Mr (Nismo) Nissan !!!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> ...
> 
> Shall I say what I think ??? No, I think you already know !! Your avin a larff Mr (Nismo) Nissan !!!!


I agree.... 

I would be interested to see what a stage 4.5 with suspension and brakes mods would be like against this car (doubt we will ever get a fair comparison). Since that is where my car is heading....

See no reason to change my barely "run-in" MY10


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rest my case your honour !!!

Used 2013 Nissan GT-R for sale in Merseyside | Pistonheads

Used 2008 Nissan GT-R for sale in Essex | Pistonheads


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you have put the £5,000 deposit down Steve, sounds like fantastic value from your comments:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, just paid cash !!! at £125k I am sure I could build my own "Nismo" GT-R !!!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

My view is that the media coverage of the Nismo and its Nurburgring lap times will have been very positive for Nissan generally. It's pushed the R35 back into the general car enthusiasts eyes and as a result the MY14 will get improved sales. Potential customers will be impressed with the Nismo but then see what good value the MY14 is and go for that instead. I think there will be a steady rise in R35 sales next year and it will also help keep the second hand prices up for the older cars.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> My view is that the media coverage of the Nismo and its Nurburgring lap times will have been very positive for Nissan generally. It's pushed the R35 back into the general car enthusiasts eyes and as a result the MY14 will get improved sales. Potential customers will be impressed with the Nismo but then see what good value the MY14 is and go for that instead. I think there will be a steady rise in R35 sales next year and it will also help keep the second hand prices up for the older cars.


Then I think it has done its job... I just wish they had have put a proper ceramic brake kit on it  who knows, maybe sub 7s then?!?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

£80K with paint and tracker.... 

Long way from the 55K first variant, I dread to think what the R36 will cost....


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Price aside, am I the only one who thinks the back end is hideous?


The exhausts look terrible.... the rear wing is eh ...the rear skirts are blah. uke:

As you say Adam, I would prefer to mod a GTR myself.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> £80K with paint and tracker....
> 
> Long way from the 55K first variant, I dread to think what the R36 will cost....


On the face of it current pricing for the MY14 doesn't look that bad. Certainally compared to MY12,MY13 etc there has been no huge price hike but as you say when compared to the MY09s you can't help but look as that massive price differential!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> On the face of it current pricing for the MY14 doesn't look that bad. Certainally compared to MY12,MY13 etc there has been no huge price hike but as you say when compared to the MY09s you can't help but look as that massive price differential!


Especially if you bought one of them  MY10/11


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Remember the VAT increase and the lack of Sat Nav etc. Nissan desperately needed a halo car in 2008/2009 and this was always going to be a lost leader until 5,000 were sold worldwide.

Now most of the tooling and R & D has been written off and the Yen rate improving should allow them a small profit on the MY13 and MY14.

The Nismo is a totally different kettle of fish with masses of R & D and only 200 being built a year of which Japan will have 50, USA circa 50, Russia circa 50 and the rest of the world will account for the other 50 of which the UK will have something between 12 and 15. They will all be sold at the 125k or more for the track focused ones, and probably become quite collectable.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> of which the UK will have something between 12 and 15. They will all be sold at the 125k or more for the track focused ones, and probably become quite collectable.


And yet rarely driven on track I suspect. 

Hope I'm wrong though.

I wouldn't want to take a £125k+ car on track with carbon bumpers etc... and risk someone tapping it.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> And yet rarely driven on track I suspect.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> I wouldn't want to take a £125k+ car on track with carbon bumpers etc... and risk someone tapping it.


I'm scared of taking my non-nismo 40k GT-R on track let alone a £125k collectors item!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Remember the VAT increase and the lack of Sat Nav etc. Nissan desperately needed a halo car in 2008/2009 and this was always going to be a lost leader until 5,000 were sold worldwide.
> 
> Now most of the tooling and R & D has been written off and the Yen rate improving should allow them a small profit on the MY13 and MY14.
> 
> The Nismo is a totally different kettle of fish with masses of R & D and only 200 being built a year of which Japan will have 50, USA circa 50, Russia circa 50 and the rest of the world will account for the other 50 of which the UK will have something between 12 and 15. They will all be sold at the 125k or more for the track focused ones, and probably become quite collectable.


It's only collectable if someone wants it !!!:flame:

I hope Mr Nissan aren't expecting the "Nismo" GT-R to be in the same leauge as the Aston Martin One 77 !! LOL:runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm scared of taking my non-nismo 40k GT-R on track let alone a £125k collectors item!


I used to track my MY11 R35, but that was about the limit. 

Just think it's a big shame if they are designed to be great on track and end up tucked away to protect them and the resale value.


But I guess it depends if you believe it was made to be the best on track it could be (if so, why stock brakes?) or it was made to give Nissan a huge amount of free publicity.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My point exactly


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> My point exactly


Don't agree with me Steve, it gives me the creeps. 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, anyone who likes scaleletric (electric) cars always worry me !! LOL


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Even at 200 a year, it's still fairly high volume for something that is being marketed as niche. If they had bought back the best 50 cars they could've found and then given them Z Tune treatment, then they would be far more collectable. I tend to agree with Steve that it's money before all else with this model.


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone have any HD links to the Nissan GT-R Nismo in the range of colours they are offering.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Tin said:


> No no, its specifically being reserved for when they beat the 7min barrier in 2015!
> Hulk is blue, gundam is blue... Litcho's demo car is blue... Ahem.. Slowest? Lol


Have to agree with Tin they are saveing the Best colour for last!!


No really I think nismo red is the one I would like best.


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

Any idea of how many deposits have been placed for UK cars ? 

I guess I can start the hate mail now - I've put down my deposit, for the new Meteor Flake Black pearl


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

chillin said:


> Any idea of how many deposits have been placed for UK cars ?
> 
> I guess I can start the hate mail now - I've put down my deposit, for the new Meteor Flake Black pearl


No hate here, if it's want you want it's your cash.

I hope it sees track time.
I decided I could only buy it if I tracked it, and there is no way I'd take a £125k car on track with other drivers.

Or is it more of a show car/investment?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

chillin said:


> Any idea of how many deposits have been placed for UK cars ?
> 
> I guess I can start the hate mail now - I've put down my deposit, for the new Meteor Flake Black pearl



Congratulations!:clap:

I wish it was me putting the deposit down it is a special car!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

CT17 said:


> And yet rarely driven on track I suspect.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> I wouldn't want to take a £125k+ car on track with carbon bumpers etc... and risk someone tapping it.


Look at it like Porsche GT3's and GT3 RS's they are usually £100k to £120k spec'd up and they are regularly tracked and this is the kind of market this car has been built for. 

The Nismo is Nissans version of the RS IMO!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

There's always one who will fall for it


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> Look at it like Porsche GT3's and GT3 RS's they are usually £100k to £120k spec'd up and they are regularly tracked and this is the kind of market this car has been built for.
> 
> The Nismo is Nissans version of the RS IMO!


I get that.
Have overtaken plent of GT3s at Silverstone.

But the difference is I was driving a £50k car that I could afford to bend.

I couldn't afford to bend a £125k car. Hence my point above.


edit: I didn't say it's mad or stupid to track a NISMO.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Fire said:


> Have to agree with Tin they are saveing the Best colour for last!!
> 
> 
> No really I think nismo red is the one I would like best.


Red is the only colour to have !!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I get that.
> Have overtaken plent of GT3s at Silverstone.
> 
> But the difference is I was driving a £50k car that I could afford to bend.
> ...


I here yah but my point was there is a market for this type of car and Nissan are going after it and have done a good job of it especially with the Ring time it has produced.

I love Porsche's and own one and I also Love GTR's!

Now if I was in the market for a high end track car i.e. a Nismo or a GT3 RS I would not dismiss the Nismo as it is an amazing piece of kit!

That is what you guys who own the Black Editions etc have to get your head around, it's the all round package not just the BHP figures.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> That is what you guys who own the Black Editions etc have to get your head around, it's the all round package not just the BHP figures.


With all due respect they've knocked 2.3% off the lap time with a 35% cost increase.

I get the "whole package" which is why my R35 was only stage 2 (600bhp) but I spent on suspension and far more on brakes than anything else put together.

It was more than 2.3% faster round the track.

I get there is a market for the car. There is a lot of money with car enthusiast owners.
But it's not the ultimate track day GT-R.
You can build something better for less. And if you are stretching to a £125k car it's cheaper to bend it too. 

It's just the best that comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That's why you have Track insurance !!!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> That's why you have Track insurance !!!!!!


Tried a quote for a NISMO?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Tried a quote for a NISMO?


No as wouldn't be stupid enough to buy one LOL

People have Ferrari’s Porsche, Lambo etc at track days so why not a pretentious Nismo GT-R ?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

CT17 said:


> With all due respect they've knocked 2.3% off the lap time with a 35% cost increase.
> 
> I get the "whole package" which is why my R35 was only stage 2 (600bhp) but I spent on suspension and far more on brakes than anything else put together.
> 
> ...


Yes this is why this car is not aimed for people like you and I don't mean this in a bad way it is simply another option for the high end of the track day car market. People who can afford this car and use it properly do not think about the money it costs to run or if they bend it 

I think you will find its had a few more tweaks made to it than the power!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Tried a quote for a NISMO?


I reckon it would be around £1500 to £2000


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> I think you will find its had a few more tweaks made to it than the power!


Yes, it's got quite a few.
Power, lower weight and better aero too spring to mind.

Stock brakes though... which I find quite odd as so many people feel the need to upgrade them.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep the orginal Bembo's were great for road use but as we all now know not a Track brake, hence, why I upgraded to the BBK after my first track day !!! 

C'mon surly even Nissan know that the breaking ability of a well set up car is as important as the handling and balance of a car and can shave seconds off a lap


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> C'mon surly even Nissan know that the breaking ability of a well set up car is as important as the handling and balance of a car and can shave seconds off a lap


I believe they are leaving space for the "super last edition" NISMO version in a couple of years that'll be noticably faster and probably get closer to 7 minutes.

Never build your best first when people will upgrade for something better.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Yes, it's got quite a few.
> Power, lower weight and better aero too spring to mind.
> 
> Stock brakes though... which I find quite odd as so many people feel the need to upgrade them.


I do agree on the brakes they should be ceramic and no steel allowed for this baby but that's their problem not ours, but at the same time ceramics is great for a road car but in GT racing they use steels as far as I am aware.

Does it not have an option to go ceramics? 

Also isn't the Titanium exhaust an option?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, but by then "we" will all have upgraded to more bhp and torque and better brakes ! 

Nissan are behind the wave on this !

and I thought that the R35 project finished in 2014 ???


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

This scenario reminds me of what people talk about in regards to Porsche models. 

For example you have a GT2 and then you have a GT2 RS similar to the Nissan tweaks in terms of power, weight and aero but the price difference is £40k for 70kg less, 70hp more and some aero tweaks etc...etc...

Still love it though. If I had the money yes I would buy one.

But I cant so instead I have done what you have done and upgraded my 997 turbo to an even more powerful state than the GT2 RS for less money.

One more thing the GT2 RS did a lap time of 7m18s the Nismo did it in 7m08s so for to do it in 10s less for £45k less is phenomenal in my eyes.

You guys should be well happy that Nissan went and proved they could do it with a GTR for less :bowdown1:

To better that even though it is a different breed of car you have to go and spend an extra £775k on a 918 to break into the 6m57s territory.:nervous:


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

CT17 said:


> No hate here, if it's want you want it's your cash.
> 
> I hope it sees track time.
> I decided I could only buy it if I tracked it, and there is no way I'd take a £125k car on track with other drivers.
> ...


The car will begetting used on a regular basis, but wont see to many miles in 2014 if it's an October delivery  but that's more to do with work commitments than anything else

I'm already planning a trip around the north to get the optimisation miles on the clock - a road trip around Norway and a euro road trip next year as well - oh and that's with another Nismo as well


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

Steve said:


> There's always one who will fall for it



I think you will find that there will easily be 200 who fall for it - for someone who loves the marque, why knock the Nismo so much ?

Yes it could be lighter - so could the original but we all loved it and the Nismo will be the same.


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

Steve said:


> Red is the only colour to have !!!


Only if you wear rose tinted glasses 

I've had two white R35 GT-R's and loved them but with all the carbon parts I believe the only colour is black (for me anyway) - we all have differing tastes at the end of the day.

I completely agree that more colours should have been available, but as has been said in other threads, these could be delayed for other run out models


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

chillin said:


> The car will begetting used on a regular basis, but wont see to many miles in 2014 if it's an October delivery  but that's more to do with work commitments than anything else
> 
> I'm already planning a trip around the north to get the optimisation miles on the clock - a road trip around Norway and a euro road trip next year as well - oh and that's with another Nismo as well



Sounds good.
Would be good to see some pictures when you do.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

chillin said:


> The car will begetting used on a regular basis, but wont see to many miles in 2014 if it's an October delivery  but that's more to do with work commitments than anything else
> 
> I'm already planning a trip around the north to get the optimisation miles on the clock - a road trip around Norway and a euro road trip next year as well - oh and that's with another Nismo as well


So Nissan (Nismo) have made a cool 1/4 of a million quid from 2 people who only really needed to spend about £100k to £120k between them for cars that would perform better ??? Pray tell where the logic is in that ??

Don't get me wrong I understand about the "prestige" to have a 1 in 200 car, BUT it is NOT substantially better than the original car and with a few modifications the standard car can be and is much better!!

But good to see that you will use it !!

And yes colour is like music and not to all tastes, but why have a bland white, black or gay colour car in a car that likes to shout its name ?

Look at Lamo Orange, Purple (pink) Greens etc


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

chillin said:


> Any idea of how many deposits have been placed for UK cars ?
> 
> I guess I can start the hate mail now - I've put down my deposit, for the new Meteor Flake Black pearl


congrats :clap: , hope i can get a nose of it when it comes, im just up the road from you


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

chillin said:


> Any idea of how many deposits have been placed for UK cars ?
> 
> I guess I can start the hate mail now - I've put down my deposit, for the new Meteor Flake Black pearl


Good on you - and why not. Life is too short and no hate at all.

There are some who disagree but personally if I could justify the cash I would buy one too! I actually think it looks fantastic (I love the slightly incongruous carbon etc) so enjoy it and can't wait to see it in the metal at a meet - only 8 months of waiting time now for you ;-)


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Sounds good.
> Would be good to see some pictures when you do.


Hi Richard, rest assured there will be pics aplenty once the car is delivered.


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

1JBK said:


> congrats :clap: , hope i can get a nose of it when it comes, im just up the road from you


I'll give you a shout once I collect the car - I'll be doing a mini tour around the frozen north to get the optimisation miles on the clock. 

European road trip and the Ring is being pencilled in for around June/July 2015


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

Steve said:


> So Nissan (Nismo) have made a cool 1/4 of a million quid from 2 people who only really needed to spend about £100k to £120k between them for cars that would perform better ??? Pray tell where the logic is in that ??
> 
> Don't get me wrong I understand about the "prestige" to have a 1 in 200 car, BUT it is NOT substantially better than the original car and with a few modifications the standard car can be and is much better!!
> 
> ...



As if always the case, buying a car is as much an emotional connection with logic in the mix somewhere. I don't mind the occasional track day here and there but for me, I prefer using the car on the road (preferably the Alps) - great roads, amazing scenery etc etc. The "standard" GT-R is more than capable for everyday driving, so why add more power ? ..... simply because we can.

So the fact that I get a 600hp car with 3yrs warranty is a factor, as are the looks of it - in my eyes at least, the style and colour combo will look sensational. However, we are all different and that's what makes life that more enjoyable - if we all liked the same things then we'd all be driving silver four door boxes.

It's not a case of being right or wrong, it's merely a case of everyone having their own opinion and having what is right for them.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

UK wide 19 Deposits have been put down for Nismos!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> UK wide 19 Deposits have been put down for Nismos!


Out of how many?

Sounds like Steve had better make his mind up soon... or it'll be too late.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Out of how many?
> 
> Sounds like Steve had better make his mind up soon... or it'll be too late.


19 Deposits, and I believe 12 of the 200 cars worldwide earmarked for the UK this year!

Next Batch due early 2015!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> 19 Deposits, and I believe 12 of the 200 cars worldwide earmarked for the UK this year!
> 
> Next Batch due early 2015!


Next Batch LOL LOl LOL 

So much so for a "rare" Special car then reminds of a certain VW Golf story LOL LOL 

Can't stop laughing, not only have you fallen for the Nissan NISMO marketing hype, but you are paying for it too !!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> Next Batch LOL LOl LOL
> 
> So much so for a "rare" Special car then reminds of a certain VW Golf story LOL LOL
> 
> Can't stop laughing, not only have you fallen for the Nissan NISMO marketing hype, but you are paying for it too !!! LOL LOL LOL


I must be misunderstanding your post Steve as the Nismo GT-R was never limited to 200 in total. It is 200 per year, and no doubt next year will be a MY15 Nismo GT-R and they may decide to do more. 

What is certain is the fact that it has surprised Nissan with the number of orders taken worldwide and not just the UK. 

Not everyone is as cynical as you Steve, and Nissan are very clever at optimising an opportunity where they can. I know you will always have the same opinion about the Nismo GT-R and no doubt will be even more vociferous about the Track focused model that will be more money again. If the market is there then let the market forces apply.

I take my hat off to everyone that has ordered one as I believe they are not wrong and the risk is becoming less by the day as the orders flood in.

We will never agree on everything (well most things), but we both agree that the R35 GT-R is a fabulous bit of kit at whatever spec or age.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I must be misunderstanding your post Steve as the Nismo GT-R was never limited to 200 in total. It is 200 per year, and no doubt next year will be a MY15 Nismo GT-R and they may decide to do more.
> 
> What is certain is the fact that it has surprised Nissan with the number of orders taken worldwide and not just the UK.
> 
> ...


 Never have disagreed about the R35 being a fabulous bit of kit - ever. 
As you know, I was one of a few who travelled all the way to Japan to see its release at the Tokyo Motor Show in 2007.:bowdown1:

I just cannot see or understand the continue reinvention of the same extremely good wheel!! Oh, sorry, yes I can - FOR PROFIT!! 

I just hate having my trouser taken down by a manufacture I love and have been with for 20 years and being rear ended by them. 
I may sell both GTR's and go get a Datsun !!! LOL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> I just cannot see or understand the continue reinvention of the same extremely good wheel!! Oh, sorry, yes I can - FOR PROFIT!!


Without profit Nissan would disappear, so for the R35 that started at just over 50k and they were losing money on every car they sold, I am pleased that the initial cost of research and development together with the production implementation, Nissan are now making a profit on this fabulous car.

Even you need to make a profit in your business to keep you in the style you have become accustomed to


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So your happy to be ripped off are you?

C'mon Nissan make millions as a company and we all know one side of the business feeds another ect + they make a fortune on the aftermarket and OEM spare parts.

What they should have done is make a car which is significantly a lot better, say at £75k and sell in mass. The reputation of the car is out there. Stick some decent brakes on the standard car, make it lighter, and away you go!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> I just hate having my trouser taken down by a manufacture I love and have been with for 20 years and being rear ended by them.


But the point is Steve, you haven't been at all.

Because you have freedom of choice. And have chosen it's not for you.
Just like I have.

So how can you complain about the car/manufacturer taking your trousers down if you are not even buying?

What you are basically saying is you are not the target market and don't want one.

It's not the same.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really Steve you sound like Nismo ought to be paying you for the priviledge of having their product.:runaway:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeez, haven't you guys realised by now that Steve is always right and will not be told otherwise?

Save the effort; trust me I've known him the longest of anyone on here and gave up long ago.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Jeez, haven't you guys realised by now that Steve is always right and will not be told otherwise?
> 
> Save the effort; trust me I've known him the longest of anyone on here and gave up long ago.


Lol!
There are only two rules....etc.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

On Steve's advice I have..........................


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> On Steve's advice I have..........................


...not bought a Nismo GT-R?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> ...not bought a Nismo GT-R?


Have I ever taken Steve's advice?
I think my heart may have ruled my head:nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Have I ever taken Steve's advice?
> I think my heart may have ruled my head:nervous:


Good man! What colour? Please say matte grey!

If I had the money, I would. Although the new C7 Z06 Stingray looks like it is also a fantastic car.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You are correct, Matte Grey, but in the full track focused model which is not going to be available for a while.

I cannot reveal the full spec that Nissan are doing until they officially announce it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You are correct, Matte Grey, but in the full track focused model which is not going to be available for a while.
> 
> I cannot reveal the full spec that Nissan are doing until they officially announce it.


Ooh, do you know the full spec already though?

Very jealous! Any idea of ETA?


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You are correct, Matte Grey, but in the full track focused model which is not going to be available for a while.
> 
> I cannot reveal the full spec that Nissan are doing until they officially announce it.


Well done john try and be a little easier on the discs and pads :chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You are correct, Matte Grey, but in the full track focused model which is not going to be available for a while.
> 
> I cannot reveal the full spec that Nissan are doing until they officially announce it.


Great news  look forward to seeing how much faster that is around Silverstone.

Jap details for the Nismo N attack package are here:

http://www.nismo.co.jp/en/news_list/2013/news_flash/130014.html


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

paul__k said:


> Great news  look forward to seeing how much faster that is around Silverstone.
> 
> Jap details for the Nismo N attack package are here:
> 
> http://www.nismo.co....ash/130014.html



Can't get the link to work :-(


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You are correct, Matte Grey, but in the full track focused model which is not going to be available for a while.
> 
> I cannot reveal the full spec that Nissan are doing until they officially announce it.


Congratulations John, I'm pretty sure you'll be using it as it was intended


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Link fixed

I think a trip to the ring to run it in is in order when can we set a date?

Pricing will be interesting I'm gonna guess £155k and if it were me I would only buy the n ring edition.

Did you get a discount!!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Delivery will probably be in 2015 and Paul is right about the spec I will be getting. Price to be confirmed but if these cars are to hold their value then a discount is not worth discussing as they will be extremely rare in this specification. I will not be modifying it apart from protective clear satin wrap.

The car will *NOT* sit in the garage and it *WILL* be used on track.

Her indoors is not aware yet so I have at least a year to gain brownie points:nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh Dear another lamb to the slaughter !!!!

Hope your gonna wrap it pink so we notice it on track otherwise it will just look like a GT-R LOL

Dave you know I am right other wise we would have all fallen for Oh lets get the Track Pack GT-R and Oh, lets all get a Spec V GT-R etc and now Oh let's no be stupid enough to get a Nismo GT-R !!! (Sorry John) Looking forward to a ride to compare against a well set up stage 4 car !!! LOL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> Oh Dear another lamb to the slaughter !!!!
> 
> Hope your gonna wrap it pink so we notice it on track otherwise it will just look like a GT-R LOL
> 
> Dave you know I am right other wise we would have all fallen for Oh lets get the Track Pack GT-R and Oh, lets all get a Spec V GT-R etc and now Oh let's no be stupid enough to get a Nismo GT-R !!! (Sorry John) Looking forward to a ride to compare against a well set up stage 4 car !!! LOL


RPS (repetitive post syndrome)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I think (know) I suffer from this syndrome

NGRO 



















































Not Get Ripped Off


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good on you John, your money, your choice. 

Hopefully see you on track sometime.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> I think (know) I suffer from this syndrome
> 
> NGRO


I have a plan to copy your Avatar and your post signature and pretend to be you Steve.

It would be like _" I have seen the light Good Lord and I repent. Nissan and Nismo present such good value cars that I must support their magnificent reincarnations and all their expensive research and development. Where can I order two of these cars as they are bargains of the century and only then can I repent and sleep at night. Please put me out of my misery as I have wronged"_


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

One signature that long on a forum is enough John. 

Congratulations on your decision and plans to use it for what it's designed for.
Think I'd be too worried about smacking it, but then I couldn't afford to bend it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Oh Dear another lamb to the slaughter !!!!
> 
> Hope your gonna wrap it pink so we notice it on track otherwise it will just look like a GT-R LOL
> 
> Dave you know I am right other wise we would have all fallen for Oh lets get the Track Pack GT-R and Oh, lets all get a Spec V GT-R etc and now Oh let's no be stupid enough to get a Nismo GT-R !!! (Sorry John) Looking forward to a ride to compare against a well set up stage 4 car !!! LOL


At what point are you going to realise that you are getting quite abusive and rude in forcing your opinions down other people's throats?

You can't afford a Nismo. I get it. So does everybody else.
The rest of us who can't afford one don't begrudge those who can and choose to buy one. 

:GrowUp:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> At what point are you going to realise that you are getting quite abusive and rude in forcing your opinions down other people's throats?
> 
> You can't afford a Nismo. I get it. So does everybody else.
> The rest of us who can't afford one don't begrudge those who can and choose to buy one.
> ...


+1

If I could buy one I would.

I would also buy another just to piss off Steve :chuckle:

Congrats Nurburgring GTR!


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

GTRNICK said:


> +1
> 
> If I could buy one I would.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I personally say bravo to those that have bought the R35 NISMO as money aside it will be as iconic in the future as lets say the R34 NISMO GTR is/was.
The whole car has been redeveloped by NISMO and this is not some "track pack" addition either.

Some of you will use it like Papa Smurf will do in anger - that's NURBURGRING for the uninitiated  - or will wrap it up for hay days and holidays with an eye to the future.

If I had the money, I would!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats john, very jealous mate. Glad to hear you'll be using her as Nismo intended :smokin:

David Yu, the new Z06 looks awesome. When I see it uncovered for the first time I did wonder if it would float your boat. Always remember reading about your C6 which must of sounded fantastic.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> At what point are you going to realise that you are getting quite abusive and rude in forcing your opinions down other people's throats?
> 
> You can't afford a Nismo. I get it. So does everybody else.
> The rest of us who can't afford one don't begrudge those who can and choose to buy one.
> ...


Mmmmm, David, I personally think that you should keep your opinions on if I can afford one or not to yourself!!! :GrowUp:

As I’ve indicated before if I have the money to buy a NEW Porches or Ferrari I would not as there are better performance cars out there for half the money, the GT-R being one of them, which I bought as you know in 2008 because I love the brand and couldn’t wait for Nissan UK to supply me with one.
That’s MY dedication to the brand. What I won’t reiterate here is the rip off aspect of producing the same car with relatively little improvement that you couldn’t get from a tuner!:wavey:

The Nismo is a different project, but all the same, as I have indicted, it is not so superior to the standard car to command Porsche money! 
Yes, it’s your money your choice and for your information I could and can afford one, but as I say I personally do not get caught up in the hype of Oh my God it’s a Nismo and must be better.:bowdown1:

I think John you are aware of my rye SoH and I just to confirm I am not getting at you or anyone else for that matter as this is not a personal issue – it’s me against the Machine of merchandising and marketing !!!

So happy days to all, I look forward to seeing a Nismo in the flesh, it’s shame you will have to wait until 2015, I would, as I indicated, like a ride to see if there is a significant performance difference between that and a stage 4 car. 
Knowing John and the way he uses his car I guess the first modification for your car will be brakes as Nismo have failed to put right the very weak point of a GT-R.:squintdan

Rant over, go and enjoy the sun on a Sunday, I am going to take the 2 GTR’s out for some fun,Oh better not as I cannot afford to LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

What a pleb. And to expect a ride in one after insulting the future owners. Ha!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kevtga said:


> Can't get the link to work :-(


link works now

saw this at TAS it certainly has more of an "xfactor" than a normal GT-R

was very impressed

quality looks very good on the outside

there were some freebies, leaflets etc being given out at the time

if i can scan them, will post up.:wavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Eadon said:


> What a pleb. And to expect a ride in one after insulting the future owners. Ha!


FFS Eadon, learn to read and look at the contents of the post !!! 

I know John and I am not insulting him or anyone. Mr Yu insulted me by implying that as he could not afford a Nismo, then neither could I !!

I quite clearly stated that I am aginst the Hype and Marketing ploy, that was all.

Go easy my son and enjoy !!uke:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

You at it again Steve,,,lol
opcorn:opcorn:
Goldie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

goldgtr35 said:


> You at it again Steve,,,lol
> opcorn:opcorn:
> Goldie


Yeah, bored now tho !!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your too far away, going out far a little hooon sooooon,
Goldie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Me too, taking them both for a run !!!


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

matty32 said:


> link works now
> 
> saw this at TAS it certainly has more of an "xfactor" than a normal GT-R
> 
> ...



Thanks matt just checked


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

goldgtr35 said:


> Your too far away, going out far a little hooon sooooon,
> Goldie


Had a brilliant run in both, you ??

Not sure I will ever sell the R33 or should I sell both and buy a Nismo :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now if the Nismo GT-R looked a little like this well..........................

The PistonHeads Motoring Week - PistonHeads


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Eadon said:


> What a pleb. And to expect a ride in one after insulting the future owners. Ha!


Maybe he pissed off that it might not come with front and rear parking sensors


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Never Pissed Off just pissed myself laughing at some of you !!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now if they stuck 2 of these in the Nismo .....................................

Nissan reveals ZEOD engine details - PistonHeads

John you might electrocute yourself if they are gonna make the Nismo a Hybrid

" The next GT-R, due in 2015 or 2016, will definitely be a hybrid"


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they are probably talking about starting development in 2015/ 2016, as the current R35 has at least another 3 years plus before, and if, the R36 Hybrid gas kers regenerating thing might appear.

And Steve, the latex will protect me:chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Steve said:


> Now if the Nismo GT-R looked a little like this well..........................
> 
> The PistonHeads Motoring Week - PistonHeads


Wow, that FT-1 is absolutely beautiful! Sends a tingle down my spine!

Not many cars move me by appearance alone, but if that is ever built there's no way I'm not having one!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Trevgtr said:


> Wow, that FT-1 is absolutely beautiful! Sends a tingle down my spine!
> 
> Not many cars move me by appearance alone, but if that is ever built there's no way I'm not having one!


Yup, me too, join the que (behind me !!)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I think they are probably talking about starting development in 2015/ 2016, as the current R35 has at least another 3 years plus before, and if, the R36 Hybrid gas kers regenerating thing might appear.
> 
> And Steve, the latex will protect me:chuckle:


OMG you in Latex, what ever next Lycra ???


----------



## Onyourbike (Mar 1, 2014)

*call me crazy maybe..*



nurburgringgtr said:


> Remember the VAT increase and the lack of Sat Nav etc. Nissan desperately needed a halo car in 2008/2009 and this was always going to be a lost leader until 5,000 were sold worldwide.
> 
> Now most of the tooling and R & D has been written off and the Yen rate improving should allow them a small profit on the MY13 and MY14.
> 
> The Nismo is a totally different kettle of fish with masses of R & D and only 200 being built a year of which Japan will have 50, USA circa 50, Russia circa 50 and the rest of the world will account for the other 50 of which the UK will have something between 12 and 15. They will all be sold at the 125k or more for the track focused ones, and probably become quite collectable.


I hope you're right... 50 only for Europe and already prior to Geneva 25 had booked and paid .... i went down as #26 on the 26th.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of the 26 are demonstrators and press cars, so we do not know the exact number ordered by customers.

Also, most of the orders are subject to test drive which may not be available before the larger deposit has to be put down when the vehicle actually goes into production.

Most that have ordered the vehicles, I believe, would have driven or had sufficient knowledge of the R35, and that a test drive may not be necessary.

These cars will be rare but not as rare as the V Spec that only had one sale in the UK. The V Spec was not dramatically different to the normal car apart from a few tweaks in the suspension and brakes but commanded a price tag that was double the normal cost. The Nismo is a completely different kettle of fish with different styling, performance and handling.


----------



## Onyourbike (Mar 1, 2014)

Yup.. the V Spec was a complete WOFTAM and the greater public spoke with their orders. I see the Nismo as a 40k upgrade package but the exact details of what is in that package aren't out yet. I am told that the 50 does not include press and demo of which there are 2 for the uk.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Onyourbike said:


> Yup.. the V Spec was a complete WOFTAM and the greater public spoke with their orders. I see the Nismo as a 40k upgrade package but the exact details of what is in that package aren't out yet. I am told that the 50 does not include press and demo of which there are 2 for the uk.


But the £40k upgrade package is not for the full monty.

The real NISMO upgrade package is the track spec one that's going to be around £70(ish)k on top of the MY14 price.

That's the one that set the 10 second faster lap.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The specs are available at the Nissan HPC if they look for them. The 50 that were allocated to the outside the countries I mentioned are not all for the UK.

Anyone ordering a Nismo today will not get it this year unless some of the current orders are cancelled. 

Certainly the track focused Nurburgring version that did the 7 mins 9 sec lap will not be available this year and there is no confirmation of the price or exact specification yet. Nissan may look at the potential market and decide that the UK market cannot take the track focused edition because its not worth them bring to the UK - we will see.

I am at the Geneva Motor show early next week when the Nismo has it's official European launch, and I will of course post up all the confirmed details along with the full specification. I will also have a better idea about numbers etc.

On another subject, is 'Onyourbike' anything to do with the motorcycle business just outside Aylesbury?


----------



## Onyourbike (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks .. I'd be really interested in what you can find out in Geneva and your opinion .. unfortunately, or not, Onyourbike is nothing to do with Aylesbury but I was a cyclist ... drive to the bottom of Stelvio, drive up, and down.. then change kit and ride up  done properly they are both f'ing hard work


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Out of curiosity, is there a 'ring time for the non track spec Nismo, ie the one that's actually for sale?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> The specs are available at the Nissan HPC if they look for them. The 50 that were allocated to the outside the countries I mentioned are not all for the UK.
> 
> Anyone ordering a Nismo today will not get it this year unless some of the current orders are cancelled.
> 
> ...


LOL and none of us would be able to do a 7m 9s lap ..................................................................................so what's the point :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::clap::clap::chairshot:chairshot


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

borat52 said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a 'ring time for the non track spec Nismo, ie the one that's actually for sale?


Not that I am aware of.
The headline grabbing figures I've seen we're the track version.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL and none of us would be able to do a 7m 9s lap ..................................................................................so what's the point :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::clap::clap::chairshot:chairshot


I appreciate that your time around the Castle Combe ring would be more than 7 minutes 9 seconds Steve:clap:

A time for the standard Nismo has not been issued but it was certainly quicker than the published 'optimised' time of the MY13


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I appreciate that your time around the Castle Combe ring would be more than 7 minutes 9 seconds Steve:clap:
> 
> A time for the standard Nismo has not been issued but it was certainly quicker than the published 'optimised' time of the MY13


So if the 2013 clocks 7.19, and the Nismo track pack 7.09 we have an interesting situation for buyers.

1. The standard Nismo is very close to 7.09 in which case what's the point in the track pack?
2. The standard Nismo is just under 7.19 in which case unless you are buying the track pack then what's the point?
3. The standard Nismo is smack bang in the middle which again makes it quite a tough sell, 
after all the 2013 is supposed to be 5 seconds quicker than the 2011 at minimal cost difference.

I don't understand why there is a Nismo and then a Nismo track pack.

Seems like the 'ring time was to dupe customers into a lacklustre stock Nismo on the back of the track pack performance.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah but it's a 3 pointed Ring - just like a ****el engine !!!

Mmmmm not seen many GTR ownwe at CC I wonder if thats because there isn't any run off ? LOL


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Mmmmm not seen many GTR ownwe at CC I wonder if thats because there isn't any run off ? LOL


Must have missed my yellow one going round then. 


Have to say I agree with the above, don't understand the NISMO and NISMO track attack being separate.

The car you buy should be the improved tack spec one.
The "stock" NISMO is too similar to the standard car.

Is one just for show and one for using as intended? :nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No Rich saw you and can't remember his name with the Tango Orange one but as I say not as many as we will get at SS.

Yeah, well you know my thoughts on the Nismo and now the "track pack" Nismo - absolutely crazy


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The 7 min 19 sec lap that was quoted for the MY13 was an 'optimised' lap and not a true time. It took the best of all sectors to produce this time. I think that the Americans didn't understand this fact and quoted it as a fact in their write ups.

I am not here to hype up the Nismo, but I am aware that it did a quicker lap than the optimised MY13, and did it without the sheer white knuckle event that we have seen in the past. Perhaps it is Nissan's decision not to publish a time as I believe it was better than the MY13 and MY14, and possibly closer to the track focused model. To get those last seconds or tenths demand a lot from a car and the original time was perceived as incredible in 2008/ 2009. For every second gained over this original figure has come more from handling and aerodynamics rather than power, and it is more about real world performance rather than a ring time.

I believe the proof of the Nismo will be the reaction of the press once they get their hands on one, and it will be the a car that is not as sophisticated as the MY14 but has greater hard core drivability and brings back more raw performance than the slightly softer and more comfortable, better built MY14 that will be successful in the world market.

The track focused Nurburgring model will be a completely different animal to the MY14 and be a notch above the standard Nismo that will appeal to the real track enthusiast with the variable adjustments available on suspension and probably other settings that we will become aware of later in the year. What is for sure is that it will come at a premium over and above the Nismo and will be as rare as rocking horse sh*t.


----------



## Onyourbike (Mar 1, 2014)

_it is more about real world performance rather than a ring time....._

correct.. as I understand it the 709 was the Nismo with a ring track pack, i.e. they set the car up for the ring. This is not the car I would want as I want it set up for the A1 M25 A303 Tesco Milbrook pub ring so no use adding the bits that stop it taking of at 330kph


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I totally agree, it is what the car actually feels like on normal, almost familiar roads as you state in the post.

Try the car out before you order one as this Nismo is a different animal to the MY14.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Here you go John you could be different and the first to own 













http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=29563


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Steve said:


> Here you go John you could be different and the first to own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a bleadin Jaguar!
Good engine though, even if it is detuned!!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Off to Geneva Motor Show tonight so some proper pictures of proper cars tomorrow.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Off to Geneva Motor Show tonight so some proper pictures of proper cars tomorrow.


OK cool but I don't think a pink NISMO GTR will be there for you- if it is - check the tyres as they might be ...................................................


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

*nismo*

Got to be white, orange lines really set it off:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No pics yet John ??? Maybe it broke down LOL


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Who seriously buys a car based entirely on its ring lap time?

So one car can do 10 seconds quicker than another. I've always thought there were way too many variables to let that be a deciding factor, and all these cars are already so fast that in my wildest dreams I wouldn't have the skill or nerve to get within one minute of them.


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

White or grey for me


----------



## chillin (Dec 1, 2007)

*Nismo GT-R in Black*



Onyourbike said:


> _it is more about real world performance rather than a ring time....._
> 
> correct.. as I understand it the 709 was the Nismo with a ring track pack, i.e. they set the car up for the ring. This is not the car I would want as I want it set up for the A1 M25 A303 Tesco Milbrook pub ring so no use adding the bits that stop it taking of at 330kph



I also have a car on order - I'm still being quoted end of Sept/early Oct but as yet there is still no final specification for the car - have you heard anything ?

In the meantime - I managed to get some pics of the car in black. 

I was in Geneva and saw the matt grey, which looked spectacular but I'm sticking with the meteor flake black pearl


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I believe there are 4 forum users that are getting one? Maybe a small list unless that's to personal?

Thinking about it, we only have 1 Z-Tune owner right?


----------

